# 457



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone shoot a 457 I like the gun very much it is a good preformer. Wondering if anyone else has one. I did put a set of rubber grips on, I didnt care for the plastic grips much.


----------



## cabezaverde (May 17, 2008)

I bought one from a buddy about 3 months ago and it has become my favorite handgun. Compact, powerful, and digests everything I feed it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pictures please!


----------



## mrbunky (Oct 23, 2008)

i just picked mine up . so far its a great ccw pistol.i took off the hogue
grips and put the original grips back on it.came with iwb and owb holster.
thinking about getting the slide plated. i like 2 tone.will post pics soon:smt1099


----------



## mrbunky (Oct 23, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I owned one and liked it, though it did not fit my hand quite right. I gave it to a friend's daughter as a grad present as she loved it and could out shoot me with it. I now have the 457's big brother, a 4506. This slightly larger weapon fits me perfectly.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I am enamored of this pistol, as well as many of its predecsessors, back to the Model 39. I think the de-cocker/safety is an excellent system for a semi-auto pistol. Like any firing system it must be learned and drilled. But one element that assured with this pistol is safety. Less drill and energy must be applied with them than in pistols with no safety, and the newer, "safe-action" triggers. I like both systems, but I really prefer the Smith and Wesson de-cocker/safety. 

I have models with the dual trigger system and double action only. Either of them works, in my book. You have an excellent self-defense pistol in the Model 457.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> Less drill and energy must be applied with them than in pistols with no safety, and the newer, "safe-action" triggers.


:smt104


----------

